# New Pup in a Week; Tabitha and Jerry, Get Ready for Your Little Sister!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

taken three weeks ago:









her sister Justine on the far left; Bubbles on the far right. She reminds me of
those calves born in the spring who are out kicking up their heels 
I should say--they are kept indoors. The expens are just for getting 
out for air. 
Round up the Usual Suspects:









Ears in repose; a gentle soul...









"i walks tall an i makes a biggggg shadow even if i'z a widdle girl!"









facing the sun; oops!










yes, that's her climbing up... "how can you leave me here?" 










She needs about a week to get ready to come home. She is certainly
old enough at 22 weeks, but she has had some stomach upset from all
of the travel over the last couple weeks. (Canada to US) I'm going to
give her a bit of time to feel better and finish her vaccines. Can't wait 
to bring her home. 
They call her "Bubbles". She does have a very effervescent personality! 
I don't know if she knows her name, but when I called out "come to Mama" 
she came running every time


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a pretty little girl!! Congratulations!! How excited you must be. I can't wait to see pictures of her with Tabitha and Jerry. They all compliment each other so well.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow! You've been holding out on us! She's cute


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww therese
what a beautiful girl she is congratulations x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations Therese! I knew you were looking to add your little smooth coat girl to the family,  but didn't realize you had already found her.. What a beautiful baby she is.. white with cream or blonde spots? Right? Kinda the reverse of Snow, lol, who is cream with white spots.. And close to the same age since she is 22 weeks... Snow and Holly will be 19 weeks Monday. I am so excited to see her life in pictures.. so be sure to take lots.. Also can hardly wait to see what Tabitha and Jerry think of the new little sister..:coolwink: Have you decided on a name for her yet, or waiting to see what fits her once she is home? She doesn't look like a "Bubbles," she's so delicate, fine boned, and classy looking. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's beautiful Therese! NO wonder you fell in love with her! Who is the cutie in the middle of the first picture? Is it a LC? Very nice puppies. I can't wait till you get her home!!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

What a beauty! Congratulations, I can't wait to see more pictures of her when she is home with your crew.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh congratulations again Therese! She looks so perfect, a lovely little angel! Did Tabitha and Jerry meet her yet? She looks like a perfect addition to your little pack. So happy you found the one you were looking for. I remember we had to wait three weeks from the time we agreed to take Glory in and the day we picked her up and boy the time just flew by. Can't wait till you have your new chi girl!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> What a pretty little girl!! Congratulations!! How excited you must be. I can't wait to see pictures of her with Tabitha and Jerry. They all compliment each other so well.


thanks so much. I don't know how long it will take to make the transition to
them playing together in harmony; that's a day I look forward to...



Kioana said:


> Wow! You've been holding out on us! She's cute


I've been looking. Even posted a thread asking for help!



~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww therese
> what a beautiful girl she is congratulations x


thanks Mandy! I'm going to be counting on your for advice about handling
three of them together 



roughhouse said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations, I can't wait to see more pictures of her when she is home with your crew.


thanks so much!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> ....I knew you were looking to add your little smooth coat girl to the family,  but didn't realize you had already found her.. ....She doesn't look like a "Bubbles," she's so delicate, fine boned, and classy looking. Blessings, Deb


Yes, Snow got me motivated to find my own smooth coat girl 
Don't know about the name yet... I'll have to spend time with her to see
what sticks.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> She's beautiful Therese! NO wonder you fell in love with her! Who is the cutie in the middle of the first picture? Is it a LC? Very nice puppies. I can't wait till you get her home!!


Thanks Tracy! She has personality plus :cheer:
Left to Right: Her Sister, the Brindle SC Pup (available), Show Prospect LC "Gypsy" (sold) 
looks like a little Jerry , Sable LC very small Female (available) sibling to Gypsy, and
my Girl :love1:


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

She's adorable!! Bet you are so excited to get her home!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats! She looks like a sweetie.

I want that LC Sable girl!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I was so excited when I read the title to this thread!! Congrats Therese!! You must be so excited to bring her home. I can't wait to hear about her adventures with Tabitha & Jerry.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes adorable congratulations


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

She's very cute! congrats, new puppies are such fun!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

She is a cutie. I'm sure it won't take her long to fit right in. Can't wait to find out her new name x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow congratulations that was quick!! Can't wait til she gets home!!!! she's lovely..


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg she's gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Therese!
She is a stunner, am so pleased for you!
Cant wait to see pics of her with Tabitha and Jerry.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohh Therese sheis absolutely beautiful. Congratulations I'm so pleased you finally found the right little girl for your family. 

I look forward to seeing them all together xx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so beautiful Congrats!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

HOW WONDERFUL SHE IS SO SWEET


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is darling. Congratulations.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

God I'm JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! So so jealous. I want, I want, I want lol.

You don't half pick gorgeous Chi's. I wish I could get another :-(


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww sweet! Congrats on finding her! I can't wait til she gets home to see all the pics!  xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow congrats Therese, Jerry & Tabitha  Good luck lush photos x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Treacle Toffee said:


> She is a cutie. I'm sure it won't take her long to fit right in. Can't wait to find out her new name x


I am thinking it will be Madeline.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*Jerry'sMom- I am thinking it will be Madeline.*

I like Madeline, and think it would be a good name for the baby..


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Therese, as I was going thru all the posts on this thread I was trying to think of a nice strong name for your new little girl. Honest to God I thought of Madeline.!!!!!!! I am not kidding..... Then I saw you had the same idea....
Sarah Jessica Parker's new twins are named Tabitha and Madeline.
How perfect........:hello1:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is adorable, I like Madeline too....


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the name Madeline! Sounds perfect and would suit her.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful and so cute.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Congrats Therese!!! 
(Obviously I'm blind since I didn't know you were getting one)
She is sooo cute and I love her name; can't wait to see pics of her with Jerry and Tabitha :love3:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am thinking it will be Madeline.


YES WE ALL LIKE THE NAME,SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD NOW :hello1: yOU HAVE OUR BLESSINGS


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Therese I am so happy for you ,Jerry and Tabitha....can't wait for more pics too.
Madeline is lovely


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow!! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!! Hope you will be posting LOTS AND LOTS of photos!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

How super adorable! I am very excited for you guys! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw so cute!! I still haven't got one *sad face*


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow...I have been absent for a while and didn't know you were getting a new girl. She is beautiful. I can't wait to see more pics when she comes home.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have a pick up date yet? Ooo the suspense!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! Super cute little lady! A very nice name you've chosen as well!!

Looking forward to tons of new photos of her with Tabs n Jerry!!! xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Do you have a pick up date yet? Ooo the suspense!


:hello1: Sunday afternoon! :hello1:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ohhhhhhh i can't wait to see pics!!! xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Me too - SO excited for you! LOVE the new siggy btw.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> Me too - SO excited for you! LOVE the new siggy btw.


thank you! I have all of this nervous energy that I need to do something with!


----------

